# Metz : 1ère miniÆS : 2 juin 2005



## lilimac54 (5 Avril 2005)

salut, 
ceux et celles qui seraient ok pour une ÆS à METZ (en lorraine) se manifestent pour qu'on décide du lieu et de la date
pour cette première je propose de la faire soft pour voir comment ce passe la soirée 
aprés connaissance des menbres on pourra peut etre envisager des ébergements à domicile
donc, dans un premier temps, je propose de procèder comme tel:



Pseudo:                
lilimac54                
date:
juin 
lieu:
l'étage des "2 ZÈBRES" place saint jacques

je propose cette date pour que tous ceux qui veulent venir ne soient pas pris de court et pour que je puisse voir avec "les 2 zèbres"(le café)  

bon ben j'attends vos posts     

@+


----------



## count azazel (5 Avril 2005)

oky c'est parti 



Pseudo:                
count azazel               
date:
juin 
lieu:
l'étage des "2 ZÈBRES" place saint jacques


----------



## lilimac54 (5 Avril 2005)

count azazel a dit:
			
		

> Pseudo:
> lilimac54
> count azazel
> date:
> ...


----------



## esales (5 Avril 2005)

Pseudo: 
count esales
date:
juin 
lieu:
l'étage des "2 ZÈBRES" place saint jacques


----------



## lilimac54 (5 Avril 2005)

esales a dit:
			
		

> Pseudo:
> count esales
> date:
> juin
> ...



terrible monsieur le conte!!!!


----------



## lilimac54 (5 Avril 2005)

pseudo:
lilimac54
count azazel
esales "count "
date:
juin
lieu:
l'étage des "2 ZÈBRES" place saint jacques


essayez de remplir en citant ce post

merci


----------



## vm (5 Avril 2005)

je suis avec vous les mec

place st jaque ça me vas reste plsu qu'as choisir les date


----------



## lilimac54 (5 Avril 2005)

*ÆS METZ*

*juin 2005*

*"2 ZÈBRES" place saint jacques*​ 
*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*







- lilimac54
- count azazel
- esales 
- vm
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## count azazel (5 Avril 2005)

yep ca bouge faut que ca ccontinue


----------



## lilimac54 (5 Avril 2005)

*miniÆS METZ*

*juin 2005*

*"2 ZÈBRES" place saint jacques*​ 
*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- lilimac54
- count azazel
- esales 
- vm
- 

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## count azazel (5 Avril 2005)

bon allez je viens c decidé


----------



## moun (10 Avril 2005)

OK, moi aussi je viens, il ne reste plus qu'à donner une date


----------



## lilimac54 (10 Avril 2005)

moun a dit:
			
		

> OK, moi aussi je viens, il ne reste plus qu'à donner une date



cool!!!!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Avril 2005)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> rencontre sur metz demain pour premier contact entre plusieurs membres place saint jacques à 12h00
> pour nous trouver nous serons au "2 zebres"
> 
> @+



Pour moi ca irai mieux jeudi 12h au meme endroit.


----------



## lilimac54 (18 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ca irai mieux jeudi 12h au meme endroit.



pas de prob pour moi normalement j'y suis trés souvent 
mais si tu veux prendre contact avant --->ichat 
@+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Avril 2005)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> pas de prob pour moi normalement j'y suis trés souvent
> mais si tu veux prendre contact avant --->ichat
> @+



non C'est bon jeudi 12 h ...et les autres y viennent?
sinon il risque de n'y avoir que 2 Zèbres ...au 2 Zebre


----------



## lilimac54 (18 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> non C'est bon jeudi 12 h ...et les autres y viennent?
> sinon il risque de n'y avoir que 2 Zèbres ...au 2 Zebre





je pense voir "vm" un macuser mardi midi je lui demanderai et je vois "count azazel" tout les midis donc on verra 
CERTAINEMENT TROIS POUR LE MOMENT PEUT ETRE QUATRE

MAIS si il y a d'autre MAcusers qui veulent venir SANS PROBLÈME


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Avril 2005)

Slotus,tu viens jeudi 12h ?


----------



## lilimac54 (19 Avril 2005)

*miniÆS METZ*

*juin 2005*

*"2 ZÈBRES" place saint jacques*​ 
*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- lilimac54
- count azazel
- esales 
- vm
- moun
-

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lilimac54 (19 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Slotus,tu viens jeudi 12h ?



si ça vous intéresse une ÆS à Metz 

c'est par ici    en respectant SVPla mise en page


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Avril 2005)

*miniÆS METZ*

*juin 2005*

*"2 ZÈBRES" place saint jacques*​ 
*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*







- lilimac54
- count azazel
- esales 
- vm
- moun
- syd

*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Avril 2005)

alors c'est pas jeudi 12 h?
c'est en juin?
jeudi 12 h c'est toujours bon?


----------



## lilimac54 (19 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> non C'est bon jeudi 12 h ...et les autres y viennent?
> sinon il risque de n'y avoir que 2 Zèbres ...au 2 Zebre



pour jeudi midi nous serons certainement 4
-moi
-count azazel
-vm
-et toi 

pour la rencontre avec vm ce midi c'était trés sympa   
un peu court car il a du reprendre le travail à13h30 
mais il est trés calé mac  
je pense qu'on pourra pas mal s'entraider !!!  

donc à jeudi 12h00


----------



## lilimac54 (19 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> alors c'est pas jeudi 12 h?
> c'est en juin?
> jeudi 12 h c'est toujours bon?



si si c'est jeudi 12h00 au "2 zebres"
   c'est juste une ÆS flash  

pour juin on ne sait pas encore la date précise mais on va essayer de la déterminer tous ensembles  

alors à jeudi


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Avril 2005)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> pour jeudi midi nous serons certainement 4
> -moi
> -count azazel
> -vm
> ...



bien ,jeudi 12h alors !t'aura ton power book?moi j'ai pas de portable,"juste" un Power Mac G5 et un Cinema display 20"...
je suis pas très nomade ...


----------



## lilimac54 (19 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bien ,jeudi 12h alors !t'aura ton power book?moi j'ai pas de portable,"juste" un Power Mac G5 et un Cinema display 20"...
> je suis pas très nomade ...



pourquoi pas je pourrai le prendre avec   
je crois qu'au  "2 zebres" il y a un accés airport (a voir demain   )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Avril 2005)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi pas je pourrai le prendre avec
> je crois qu'au  "2 zebres" il y a un accés airport (a voir demain   )



ca tombe bien ,car j'ai une copine qui va acheter un ibook en septembre,tu me montreras l'acces airport ca peut l'interesser..Ouai ramene ton portable ...


----------



## lilimac54 (19 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ca tombe bien ,car j'ai une copine qui va acheter un ibook en septembre,tu me montreras l'acces airport ca peut l'interesser..Ouai ramene ton portable ...



à titre informatif    
si il fait pas beau ( pluie)
nous serons à l'étage des "2 zebres"
si tu veux venir avec ton amie ( une future Macuser je n'y vois aucun inconvaignant, les autres non plus je pense )   
"en tout bien tout honneur"


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Avril 2005)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> à titre informatif
> si il fait pas beau ( pluie)
> nous serons à l'étage des "2 zebres"
> si tu veux venir avec ton amie ( une future Macuser je n'y vois aucun inconvaignant, les autres non plus je pense )
> "en tout bien tout honneur"



il ne pleuvra pas jeudi.mon amie travaille ,elle ne peut pas etre sur Metz.
Donc jeudi devant 2 zebre a 12 h .on peut manger ,la?


----------



## lilimac54 (19 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il ne pleuvra pas jeudi.mon amie travaille ,elle ne peut pas etre sur Metz.
> Donc jeudi devant 2 zebre a 12 h .on peut manger ,la?



malheureusement non on ne pourra pas manger sur place car ils ne font plus de repas depuis plusieurs années     
mais on peut manger dans un petit resto rapide environs 9-->13 euros selon la formule   
ou un panini  3,50 euros  pas mal non plus :love:   
on verra sur place avec tout le monde


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Avril 2005)

on peut aller au resto italien ,au bout de la place St Jacques ,on peut manger bien pas cher la ...moi ca me plairait ...ou alors l'autre truc italien en face du cinema...je sais plus les nom de ces restos...
bon on verra bien...


----------



## lilimac54 (19 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on peut aller au resto italien ,au bout de la place St Jacques ,on peut manger bien pas cher la ...moi ca me plairait ...ou alors l'autre truc italien en face du cinema...je sais plus les nom de ces restos...
> bon on verra bien...



un des deux trucs italien dont tu parles :affraid::affraid:
les pompiers :modo: y viennent régulièrement
alors pas trop pour moi 
je voudrais pas qu'on se retrouve tous à l'hospital  :hosto:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Avril 2005)

le plus simple est de manger avant ...


----------



## lilimac54 (19 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le plus simple est de manger avant ...



t'inquiètes pas viens à 12h00 et on verra sur place


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Avril 2005)

bien.
Bonne nuit.


----------



## lilimac54 (20 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bien.
> Bonne nuit.



ok bonne nuit   
P.S. je t'ai envoyé un message privé
@+


----------



## count azazel (20 Avril 2005)

yep ca bouge sur metz, lilimac le professionnel de la rencontre entre macuser


----------



## lilimac54 (20 Avril 2005)

bonsoir à tous

demain jeudi
à 12h00
place saint jacques (donc à Metz)
Café des "2 zebres"
il devrait y avoir un point airport (j'ai vu ça avec la "pat")  

si il pleut RDV à l'étage   
si il y a soleil en terrasse  
donc 
qui vient ???????

-lilimac54
-


----------



## count azazel (20 Avril 2005)

qui vient ???????

-lilimac54
-count azazel 




Et si tu reprennais la liste pour être plus efficace 
golf


----------



## golf (20 Avril 2005)

*ÆS METZ*

*juin 2005*

*"2 ZÈBRES" place saint jacques*​ 
*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- lilimac54
- count azazel
- esales 
- vm
- moun
- syd


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lilimac54 (21 Avril 2005)

count azazel a dit:
			
		

> yep ca bouge sur metz, lilimac le professionnel de la rencontre entre macuser



ouais ouais     le pro. c'est vite dit


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Avril 2005)

voila c'était bien cette AES flash aux 2 Zèbres !
Juste dommage que la connexion wifi ne marchait pas ...
vievement AES de juin,avec plsu de monde j'espere...
4 c'est pas assez ,Lorrain ,Lorraine ,rejoignez nous !!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Avril 2005)

voila c'était bien cette AES flash aux 2 Zèbres !
Juste dommage que la connexion wifi ne marchait pas ...
vivement AES de juin,avec plus de monde j'espere...
4 c'est pas assez ,Lorrains ,Lorraines ,rejoignez nous !!


----------



## count azazel (21 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> voila c'était bien cette AES flash aux 2 Zèbres !
> Juste dommage que la connexion wifi ne marchait pas ...
> vivement AES de juin,avec plus de monde j'espere...
> 4 c'est pas assez ,Lorrains ,Lorraines ,rejoignez nous !!




il le faut mobilisez vous...


----------



## lilimac54 (26 Avril 2005)

En ce moment mini ÆS flash àMETZ 
au 2 zebres 
au programme :
interception réseau airport
recontre avec les menbres de MacG  
il ya aussi un Pc user ( il arrive pas à se connecter sur le réseau , la honte!!!!!   )
echange de trucs et astuces 
et aussi d'autres choses (mais ça on en parle pas :mouais:   )
trés trés sympas

pour ceux que ça interesse me contacter


----------



## da capo (26 Avril 2005)

Alors vos interceptions ?
La police messine n'a pas encore envahi le bar ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Avril 2005)

voila je suis chez moi ,de retour de la mini ÆS flash aux deux zebres...
bien sympa ...
le Powerbook 17" de lillimac a trouvé un réseau  :love: 
mais le PCuser n'a pas reussi a connecter son Vaio centrino   

rejoignez nous  pour juin ! 
star mac le nancéien ,tu peux venir !


----------



## lilimac54 (26 Avril 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Alors vos interceptions ?
> La police messine n'a pas encore envahi le bar ?



pourquoi dis tu ça   

il y a eu des problèmes ???  

si ils viennent on leurs payera une mousse  :rateau:   

ceux qui veulent venir sans problème


----------



## count azazel (26 Avril 2005)

c'est toujours sympa les mini aes flash et ca se repette alors mobilisez vous, veenez nous rejoindre ami du mac lorrain


----------



## toph (26 Avril 2005)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> si ils viennent on leurs payera une mousse  :rateau:




Jamais le dire trop fort, sont capable de venir en renfort


----------



## lilimac54 (27 Avril 2005)

toph a dit:
			
		

> Jamais le dire trop fort, sont capable de venir en renfort



c'est clair


----------



## lilimac54 (28 Avril 2005)

*ÆS METZ*

*JEUDI*

*2 juin 2005*

*À  20H00*

*"2 ZÈBRES" place saint jacques*
À l'étage​




*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*







- lilimac54
- count azazel
- esales 
- vm
- moun
- syd


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## count azazel (29 Avril 2005)

maintenant que la date est fixe mobilisez vous le 2 juin lorrain 
       :love:


----------



## da capo (30 Avril 2005)

C'est sympa d'accueillir les meurthe et mosellans, mais pour ma part, je ne suis pas trop dans l'effusion. Bon bref, je me comprends.
Pour changer de sujet, mais entre mac addict on peut tout se dire :
- les 14 et 15 mais à Royaumeix (entre Toul et Lac de Madine) : Courant d'art en campagne. Théâtre, musique, peinture, sculpture, photographie, webtv live (j'en serai un des présentateurs) etc. Un vrai événement culturel.
- le 18 juin : ouverture du laboratoire DTF à Nancy. Une oeuvre d'art de Martine Tronkarr mise en jeu sur www.labodtf.free.fr Et là, c'est plus qu'un événement !


----------



## da capo (30 Avril 2005)

Je sais cela n'a rien à voir avec le Mac, ... Mais si !
Courant d'art en campagne : tout sur Mac (vidéo, pao etc)
Laboratoire DTF : là, il n'y a que moi


----------



## lilimac54 (30 Avril 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je sais cela n'a rien à voir avec le Mac, ... Mais si !
> Courant d'art en campagne : tout sur Mac (vidéo, pao etc)
> Laboratoire DTF : là, il n'y a que moi




tu es tout excusé   

la prochaine fois peut etre


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Avril 2005)

*ÆS METZ*

*JEUDI*

*2 juin 2005*

*À  20H00*

*"2 ZÈBRES" place saint jacques*
À l'étage​ 
*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- lilimac54
- count azazel
- esales 
- vm
- moun
- syd


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Vercoquin (30 Avril 2005)

Héhé, salut les lorrains !
Bon, je viens de tomber par hasard sur ce post, et je suis partant pour la prochaine AES (le 2 juin ?). Ca en fera un de plus. 

Mais :
- est-ce bien le 2 Juin, parce que c'est un jeudi...?
- toujours midi au 2Z, ou le rendez-vous sera fixé plus tard ?

Je ne suis pas un pro du mac, mais je crois l'utiliser correctement et connaître quelques astuces. Donc je peux donner un coup de mains aux débutants...

Ciao et à bientôt


----------



## lilimac54 (5 Mai 2005)

*ÆS METZ*

*JEUDI*

*2 juin 2005*

*À  20H00*

*"2 ZÈBRES" place saint jacques*
À l'étage​ 
*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- lilimac54
- count azazel
- esales 
- vm
- moun
- syd
-vercoquin


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lilimac54 (5 Mai 2005)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, salut les lorrains !
> Bon, je viens de tomber par hasard sur ce post, et je suis partant pour la prochaine AES (le 2 juin ?). Ca en fera un de plus.
> 
> Mais :
> ...



pour tes questions 
je redonnes la date :

le 2 juin , à l'étage des 2 zebres place saint jacques à Metz , en soirée vers 20H00
en tout les cas pour la soirée 

1ère ÆS pour voir comment ça se passe


----------



## Lio70 (9 Mai 2005)

*ÆS METZ*

*JEUDI*

*2 juin 2005*

*À  20H00*

*"2 ZÈBRES" place saint jacques*
À l'étage​ 
*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*







- lilimac54
- count azazel
- esales 
- vm
- moun
- syd
- vercoquin
- Lio70


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- 


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Lio70 (9 Mai 2005)

Mon contrat de consultant qui devait se terminer fin juin et être renouvelé jusque fin décembre se termine en fait définitivement le mardi 24 mai.
 

Si je n'ai pas de nouveau contrat en vue d'ici début juin, je descendrai en voiture pour venir à votre AES, puis reprendrai la route le lendemain pour participer à l'AES du 4 juin à Lausanne.
:love:


----------



## lilimac54 (9 Mai 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Mon contrat de consultant qui devait se terminer fin juin et être renouvelé jusque fin décembre se termine en fait définitivement le mardi 24 mai.
> 
> 
> Si je n'ai pas de nouveau contrat en vue d'ici début juin, je descendrai en voiture pour venir à votre AES, puis reprendrai la route le lendemain pour participer à l'AES du 4 juin à Lausanne.
> :love:




houais !!!! cool un nouvel inscri pour ÆS   

comme tu as pu le lire dans les post précédents c'est une première à Metz donc 
toi qui en à déjà fait plusieurs 
tu pourras nous guider     :love:


----------



## Lio70 (9 Mai 2005)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> houais !!!! cool un nouvel inscri pour ÆS
> 
> comme tu as pu le lire dans les post précédents c'est une première à Metz donc
> toi qui en à déjà fait plusieurs
> tu pourras nous guider     :love:


C'est pas compliqué! D'une main, tu descends ton verre de bière et de l'autre tu te prends en photo.


----------



## lilimac54 (10 Mai 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas compliqué! D'une main, tu descends ton verre de bière et de l'autre tu te prends en photo.



mdr !!!!


----------



## slotus (12 Mai 2005)

*ÆS METZ*

*JEUDI*

*2 juin 2005*

*À  20H00*

*"2 ZÈBRES" place saint jacques*
À l'étage​ 
*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- lilimac54
- count azazel
- esales 
- vm
- moun
- syd
- vercoquin
- Lio70


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
-  

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- slotus


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Lio70 (22 Mai 2005)

ça se confirme, votre AES?

A cause d'un nouveau boulot je ne pourrai pas descendre vers la Suisse après Metz donc je retournerai à Liège le soir même vers 23h-23h30.


----------



## lilimac54 (22 Mai 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> ça se confirme, votre AES?
> 
> A cause d'un nouveau boulot je ne pourrai pas descendre vers la Suisse après Metz donc je retournerai à Liège le soir même vers 23h-23h30.



ben ça a l'air de se confirmer oui !!!!!
pour une première je trouve ça pas mal    :love:   

donc au 2 juin


----------



## Lio70 (23 Mai 2005)

*ÆS METZ*


*JEUDI*

*2 juin 2005*

*À 20H00*

*"2 ZÈBRES" place saint jacques*
À l'étage​


*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- lilimac54
- count azazel
- esales 
- vm
- moun
- syd
- vercoquin


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- slotus
- Lio70



_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Lio70 (23 Mai 2005)

Argh! complètement oublié que je suis déjà pris le soir du 2 juin et le samedi 4 juin (mon père me l'a rappelé hier): une réunion de travail dans le milieu associatif. Et je le savais depuis deux semaines mais mon enthousiasme pour les AES me l'avait fait oublier en lisant ce forum...

(et dire que j'étais sur le point, il y a 10 jours, de préparer un p'tit voyage Metz-Lausanne    en ignorant que j'allais poser un fameux lapin à quelques personnes qui comptent sur moi).

Vraiment désolé. Ce sera pour une autre fois...


----------



## lilimac54 (23 Mai 2005)

Et bien tampis ce sera pour la prochaine ÆS   
on ferra des photos et on les postera !!!!    
à la prochaine


----------



## lilimac54 (31 Mai 2005)

donc je vous confirme que nous aurons un accés airport au café des "2 zèbres"
Jeudi soir

Countazazel viendra avec sa borne express 
on la raccordera au réseau de la patronne   
donc à Jeudi


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Mai 2005)

bien !
je me charge des photos ,je viens d'acheter un flash pour mon D70 en plus 
 
ceux qui veulent importer des photos jeudi ,attention ,je fais du RAW ,pas du Jpeg...
prévoir une appli qui lit le RAW   
iPhoto 5 sais lire le RAW,graphic converter 5.6 aussi
mais la déraw avec ces 2 applis est pas terrible.
le mieux ,C d'avoir photoshop (ou éléments 3 ) avec le plug in camera raw...
ou nikon capture...

perso je reste jusque 22 h ,parès je vais chez une copine pas loin de la ...  

a jeudi !


----------



## Vercoquin (31 Mai 2005)

Je viendrai certainement avec un ami non inscrit sur ces forums. C'est un récent switcher (d'une semaine, après des années de PC) sur un PowerBook 12'. 

A jeudi donc, 20h00 (à l'étage des 2Z, si j'ai bien compris) !


----------



## lilimac54 (1 Juin 2005)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Je viendrai certainement avec un ami non inscrit sur ces forums. C'est un récent switcher (d'une semaine, après des années de PC) sur un PowerBook 12'.



Y a aucun prob. tu peux venir avec qui tu veux     
surtout si c'est un switcher   avec un powerbook en plus  

mais même les personnes hésitantes pour switcher peuvent venir on se fera un plaisir de leurs montrer nos petits bijoux    :love:  :love: 



			
				Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> A jeudi donc, 20h00 (à l'étage des 2Z, si j'ai bien compris) !



tu as tout compris ( au deux zebres si on est pas à l'étage ,c'est pas dur  c'est le groupe ou il y a pleins de ibook et pleins de powerbook )  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## frj (1 Juin 2005)

MDR, je viens seulement de découvrir ça grâce au calendrier de MacG 

Bon, vé quand même essayer de passer hein, ce serait bête de rater ça !!!

Par contre je peux déjà dire que Vroam ne passera pas...


----------



## frj (1 Juin 2005)

*ÆS METZ*


*JEUDI*

*2 juin 2005*

*À 20H00*

*"2 ZÈBRES" place saint jacques*
À l'étage​


*Je viens, c'est PRESQUE** sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







- lilimac54
- count azazel
- esales 
- vm
- moun
- syd
- vercoquin
- frj (un peu court mais quasi sûr)


*J'me tâte mais si vraiment vous insistez... : *



_Faut venir, vous, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_
- 

*Hélas, je ne peux pas venir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




- slotus
- Lio70
- vroam


_Bon, vous vous décidez, vous ?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, on vous aime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors viendez !_

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lilimac54 (2 Juin 2005)

bon ben démarrage de l'ÆS à Metz     
c'est cool avec des Macuser trés sympa
on attend les derniers   
au programme :
*presentation
*questions
*création du réseau airport 
*prise de photos (on ferra profiter )
 
@+


----------



## Lio70 (3 Juin 2005)

Je rentre à l'instant chez moi après cette réunion de travail. J'espère que votre AES s'est bien passée. Je regrette d'avoir dû donner la priorité à d'autres activités mais ce n'est que partie remise. Impatient de voir les photos.


----------



## Vercoquin (3 Juin 2005)

Je confirme, parce que j'y étais :love: : ambiance très sympa, échanges constructifs , bonne prise de tête sur un réseau qui nous a lâché soudainement  ... que du bon à remettre dès que possible avec un bon vieux HUB Ethernet.

Merci à tous, et au plaisir


----------



## lilimac54 (3 Juin 2005)

ben voila 
v'la que je rentre de l'ÆS
trés trés sympa pour une première  
merci à:
syd et esales pour les photos (qui suivront bientôt !!!)    

pas merci le réseau  qui nous à laché )    

merci à tous pour votre participation  :king: 

trés enrichissant pour moi cette soirée  :rateau:  :rateau:   
@+


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Juin 2005)

Les photos d'hier soir sont disponibles
voir ma signature   
bien sympa hier soir !...
on s'en prévoit une prochaine à l'automne ,ma copine aura acheté son ibook d'ici la ,je pense qu'elle voudra venir  ...
C'est vrai il n'y avait que moi à pas avoir de portable...


----------



## lilimac54 (3 Juin 2005)

encore merci syd pour les photos   
elles sont géniales


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Juin 2005)

oui et j'ai mis la possibilité d'ajouter des commentaires !  
la photo ou t'a le verre,j'ne ai mis un pour essayer !
au fait ,vous etes parti longtemps apres moi ?


----------



## count azazel (3 Juin 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui et j'ai mis la possibilité d'ajouter des commentaires !
> la photo ou t'a le verre,j'ne ai mis un pour essayer !
> au fait ,vous etes parti longtemps apres moi ?



on est parti vers 1h du mat, et toute la journee les yeux collés


----------

